# car pc question



## CD1982 (May 19, 2011)

so i have a question about creating a car-pc with my laptop.

ive got a HP pav dv2000 it orig had xp media center its got a remote. now ive got a distro of linux installed on it. 

in the truck ive got an alpine 9887 in my chevy z71 and the bose speakers.

i would like to use the laptop as a car pc store music on it. and maybe get like a 7 inch touch screen monitor and mount on the dash. ive got an ipod cable that is connected to the deck. plus a digital output in the rear of the deck. could and would this work could i get some programs and have nice sound?


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

Is your goal to remove the alpine or use it with a screen and the laptop? If you setup the laptop and the screen I would probably just toss the alpine and get a usb sound card for the laptop like the SB X-FI.


----------



## CD1982 (May 19, 2011)

with a laptop and touch screen and usb sound card. will it hook up to the bose system in the truck? could i hook it up to an amp an sub


----------



## sy0296 (Aug 28, 2010)

the first thing you need to think about is how to get a clean signal out of the laptop. the SB sound card is one solution amongst many others. take a look at this little write up: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ical-fidelity-v-link-usb-spdif-converter.html

then you need to think about how to get the signal into your amps. you will need some sort of a processor for the digital analog conversion and pass the signal to the amps. there are many products on the market that will do this.

another option of course is to go straight from an analog out of your laptop (using SB sound card or another USB device that has analog out) to feel that arc input of your alpine HU (if it has one)


----------



## CD1982 (May 19, 2011)

ive got two outputs on the alpine its the 9887 deck. one output is just an ipod cable the other output is a digital output kinda like the little headphone jack


----------

